# Bailey's AllPopArt portrait proofs



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

The proofs for Bailey's AllPopArt portrait are ready! You ladies were fabulous in helping me narrow down two pictures of my little guy to use for this portrait - one of the customer service reps at AllPopArt was nice enough to offer to do proofs of both pictures so I could decide which one I liked best. 

They did three proofs:

- Proof 1 is of photo # 1 from the other thread, in all 4 panels
- Proof 2 is of photo # 6 from the other thread, in all 4 panels
- Proof 3 is of both #1 and # 6 

Which one of these do you ladies like best? ALSO please help me figure out what changes to request to the color/design - I think I will ask them to put some different colors in here and maybe add a textured background? What do you think? 

Proof 1:








Proof 2:








Proof 3:


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

i really like #3,but they all look good


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh I was confident they will come out cutely :wub:

I love the happy colors chosen for proof 3 and proof 1 , but I will go with Proof# 3 , since it is my fave among them three ^_^


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

We have to choose only one? If that's the case, then I like #1 because he's looking right into the camera.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I like #3 best because there are 2 different photos, but I like #1 too. they came out really nice didn't they?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I like #1 best. Although I love both pictures of Bailey, I prefer the pop art to be the same picture on all 4 -- more Andy Warhol to me.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I like number 1 or 3...because you have to have the picture of his head tilt. I love this and am thinking of getting this done of Rocky for my husband for Christmas!!! The colors you picked are great too!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I love #1 and #3. If I had to go with just one I would probably choose #3 because the two expressions are adorable, one looks happy and the other looks more sad. Super cute!

As far as colors go, I like the colors in option 3. If you have other colors in mind such as something to blend with decor, etc, I would be interested in seeing proofs for that also! I would probably leave the plain background vs going with a textured one because Bailey's hair is so textured and the plain background makes it stand out.

What great proofs! You chose well on the photos!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I like #1 best. Although I love both pictures of Bailey, I prefer the pop art to be the same picture on all 4 -- more Andy Warhol to me.


 I agree :thumbsup:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

They are all good,but i like 3 best!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

What size are you getting? Are you getting it canvas wrapped or framing it? I'm interested in this! thanks!




Bailey&Me said:


> The proofs for Bailey's AllPopArt portrait are ready! You ladies were fabulous in helping me narrow down two pictures of my little guy to use for this portrait - one of the customer service reps at AllPopArt was nice enough to offer to do proofs of both pictures so I could decide which one I liked best.
> 
> They did three proofs:
> 
> ...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I love them  like 1 best. I like the composition best, just works for me.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I like 1 and 3 but #3 the best since you get more Bailey lookies!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I loved #2 the best!!! ...............:chili:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Dang, I can't choose, I like them all


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh gosh, I am the wrong one to ask, as they all are so precious. But looking back at proof 3, just pulls at my heart that much more. Seems to really capture the sweetness of your baby. But I honestly love them all .


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am still sticking with #1. I think it is no coincidence that it has been the #1 spot option on both of your posts  I love the head tilt, and I love the fact that it has his collar w/ name. However, I think I like the color pattern of the backgrounds in #3. I think it looks more balanced. 

Final answer: #1 for pose. #3 for color. 

But let's be honest, it will be precious no matter which of the three you choose. Bailey is the perfect model!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Love them all, but I vote #1 too.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Love the colors in #3, but the pics from #1. 

I'm going to give 2 cents more then you may be looking for, but here goes. My family has a photography business and the reason I don't like #3 is because he is looking in different directions in the photos. If you look at it for a while it becomes distracting to the eye. Composites of these sorts leave me with headaches. That's why I had originally liked images #1 and #4 from the orignal post because he was looking the same direction. The only reason I mention this is because while you may not see it now, after you look at it for a while you may begin to notice it.

No matter what any of us think, as long as you love it, that's all that matters.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Dang this is HARD! All three are great. I would have to go with #3 though because you get both poses.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh.. what a hard decision!! I think you'll love whichever you choose... I think if I was pushed to make a decision it would be #1... but like 3 as well... :blush:
...hmmm get them all and put in different rooms :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone for your great feedback on Bailey's proofs!!! I narrowed it down to proof # 1 but I asked them to edit the colors a bit. What do you all think of the colors in this one - I wanted to go for more earth tones and asked for a brick red and burnt orange to be incorporated. Do you think I should replace one of the colors with a brown? Also, do you think the patch on Bailey's back that doesnt have any texture looks weird?? Should I ask them to add texture to that?

Also, I'm going to ask for the collar to be in different colors in all four panels. 

Other than that, I'm happy with how this is turning out. What do you guys think??


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love it but I would ask for Bailey to be textured on his back. As for the brown - I think it
would make the whole thing seem dark instead of warm.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I would fix that patch too, other than that it's great!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I like #3 the best. I couldn't decide which picture of Bailey I really like best ... so, I like seeing both of the picture shots in number three. I also like the shades of color in the third one. I am sure though, Nida, that whichever one you choose ... it will be perfect.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> Thanks so much everyone for your great feedback on Bailey's proofs!!! I narrowed it down to proof # 1 but I asked them to edit the colors a bit. What do you all think of the colors in this one - I wanted to go for more earth tones and asked for a brick red and burnt orange to be incorporated. Do you think I should replace one of the colors with a brown? Also, do you think the patch on Bailey's back that doesnt have any texture looks weird?? Should I ask them to add texture to that?
> 
> Also, I'm going to ask for the collar to be in different colors in all four panels.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I couldn't reply earlier on with my first post. So, I didn't know you chose #1. But, I like this one, too! If it were me, I would add texture to the patch on Bailey's back. Personally, I think more brown might make it too dark ... but, maybe not. Again, I'm sure you will end up with the perfect choice!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I love it but I would ask for Bailey to be textured on his back. As for the brown - I think it
> would make the whole thing seem dark instead of warm.


I completely agree with Erin. I really like the way this turned out!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My vote is for #3. I like the colors and I like that you have both adorable views of the boy. Never mind what is more AW...Three is (in my never humble opinion) the best representation of Bailey. But you can't go wrong, not matter which you chose.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I love it but I would ask for Bailey to be textured on his back. As for the brown - I think it
> would make the whole thing seem dark instead of warm.


Thanks Erin! I was thinking the brown may bring more "earth tones" to it and it wouldn't be TOO colorful, you know? But I can imagine it would probably make it too dark!



Rocky's Mom said:


> I would fix that patch too, other than that it's great!!


Thanks! I just submitted more comments and asked for the patch to get texture on it. 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I like #3 the best. I couldn't decide which picture of Bailey I really like best ... so, I like seeing both of the picture shots in number three. I also like the shades of color in the third one. I am sure though, Nida, that whichever one you choose ... it will be perfect.





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I'm sorry I couldn't reply earlier on with my first post. So, I didn't know you chose #1. But, I like this one, too! If it were me, I would add texture to the patch on Bailey's back. Personally, I think more brown might make it too dark ... but, maybe not. Again, I'm sure you will end up with the perfect choice!


Thanks Marie!!! Yup, I chose the first one - I love the head tilt and also how his tag with his name was showing. I asked them to fill in the patch with similar texture and to switch the colors a little, but other than that I love it!



RudyRoo said:


> I completely agree with Erin. I really like the way this turned out!


Thanks Leigh! I agree with you both  I just asked them to switch the colors a bit - put the red on the bottom and orange on the top. I may also try it with the blue on the lower right side. Just trying to balance the colors out a bit. But I do think it turned out really great! I'm so excited to get it!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Nida, I love the earth tones the way they are. I'm not sure which of the colors you could replace with brown to still make it 'pop' like it does now.

I'll be the odd woman out and say I would leave Bailey's body as-is. I think it gives him more dimension and detail having different textured areas in his coat. It makes it look like light is subtly reflecting from the brown patch in his hair which is how it is in the original. If it was all textured the same, I dont think it would show the brown patch. I do agree with asking for each collar to be a different color. Other than that, I think it's perfect!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm not reading the other posts, so I won't be swayed,
I always read the posts before me, but I'd better not for this one.
Number Three!   
Has a nice balance to it, the colours are perfect, and I like the fact that it has two poses, meaning more Bailey to enjoy! :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nida - I missed this thread on the PopArt. Thought it was the earlier one. Glad you picked #1. The one with two poses felt a little disjointed to me for this type of treatment. I think it looks great. I love Bailey's face and texture in it. I would fill in the flat spot on his body though. I love it. :chili:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Like the more earthy tones very much. Lovely!! Yes, added texture to the back would be best I think.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh I do love it Nida :chili:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Nida I'm sooo sorry I'm just getting to this! Crazy weekend and no time to sit at my desktop computer and get on SM!

Ok....I think the colors are perfect! The brown will seem to heavy. I find the PopArt I like best have lighter colors rather than dark. So I wouldn't change the color selection at all. 

I would definitely choose 4 different colors for the collar and also have more texture added to Bailey's back. Remember how Emma's topknot was in my early proofs? Had no texture and looked like a blob on her head. LOL! Well once texture was added she looked so much better! 

As far as the collar colors I might do the collar the opposite of the panel color. 
Example....
-Top left panel would have orange collar 
-Top right panel would have blue colllar
-Bottom left panel red collar
-Bottom right panel green 

Think the proof is coming along great though!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

It came out awesome! I agree wit you about playing with the colors, I'd switch the orange and the blue!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

BellaEnzo said:


> It came out awesome! I agree wit you about playing with the colors, I'd switch the orange and the blue!


I would also switch these so the colors are diagonal & not orange & red on top of each other---causes more balance & pop. Lovely.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey guys, I have been sooooo bad about following up with AllPopArt regarding my proofs. They made changes to my Bailey's portrait that I had requested, around the holidays, and I got sooo delayed in getting back to them. 

What do you guys think of this latest proof (#2) They moved the background colors around. I'm attaching the original proof and the latest proof. Let me know which one you like better. I can't tell if I like the background colors in 1 or 2 more. I had also asked them for more texture in Bailey's back but I don't think they added much...also, I wanted the collars to be in the color of the opposite panel, so I will ask them to change that.

Proof 1: 








Proof 2:


----------



## Rachel (Dec 6, 2011)

I like 1 best.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I like the colors in #2. I agree....there needs to be more texture in his coat. Continue to stress that and also the opposite colors for the collar as we discussed. It'll balance and pop more in my opinion.


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I like the balance of the colors in #2! I think the texture in the fur and the contrasting colors in the collars will make it even more special.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I like number two best and also agree he needs more texture in the coat. I also think they can darken his nose up a bit because in your siggy his nose is darker. Otherwise it looks great!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

they are all lovely


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Nida, they are lovely. #2 is my fav---can they make more of a distinction between the brick red & orange---they sort of look the same. I like the way they are diagonal & agree about the collar colors. This will be beautiful w/your lovely color scheme in your new apt. esp. the red pop!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I am submitting a request to AllPopArt to add more texture to his back, change the collar colors, darken the red and also darken the color of his nose. 

Do you have any ideas of how to do the colors of the name tags? Right now they are kind of random.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I like it. with these colours you have complementary pairs red/green, blue/orange
which kind of adds a balance, but the brown may look good too. its hard to tell without seeing it.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Okay people, what do you think of this new proof? They darkened the red, and changed the color of the collar to the same as the opposite panel. They also added a bit more texture to Bailey's back. 

What do you think??? Should I go ahead and finalize this? I think I like it...but are the colors TOO bold??? 

Gosh, I'm so indecisive!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I think it's great. Wait till you see it in person. The proofs don't do the real work justice. I nearly fell over when mine arrived!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I think it looks great now...do it!!:chili:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I think the balance of colors looks fantastic, but I thought they were going to darken his nose? Sorry, I'm kind of ocd


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I really like it Nida


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks ladies! I have approved the proof and will let you know when I receive it!!! THANKS so much for all your help!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love it!


----------

